# My EBAY AD Pioneer DEX-M400, DEQ-9200, CDX-M12



## MistaYoung (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Guys - I'm new to the site & I'm selling some of my old school Pioneer equipment. 
OLD SCHOOL PIONEER PRO COMPETION SYSTEM : eBay Motors (item 280531875211 end time Jul-13-10 11:39:23 PDT)


James


----------

